# Limit with 1 at almost 4lbs



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

6-9 am Santa Rosa beach fresh fleas , 4 oz weight way out there. 5 cats 1 28" red and 6 pomps with 1 at 3.10 lbs right at 17.2" . Great day .


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Daaaang, I'd say it was a really great day. Congrats.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Great trip & a nice fish !


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice job. I got skunked the last time I was out.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

every nice thks for sharing


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That's a stud


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Hell jacks and pomps look the same how you tell them apart


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

k-dog said:


> Hell jacks and pomps look the same how you tell them apart


Best advice is google it. Pecs are different and bigger eyes on jacks.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine dinner haul!!! You had an awesome day!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

:whistling:I think I know how to get rid of the jacks I get "blessed" with now.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Fat one!!!!Nice fish...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

k-dog said:


> Hell jacks and pomps look the same how you tell them apart


Pomps taste better


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

k-dog said:


> Hell jacks and pomps look the same how you tell them apart


Pomps just have that look. Pomps and permit are short and tall bodied. Jacks are longer.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------

